# Protecting my puppy from parvo...



## maverick_sablegsd (Dec 23, 2015)

I am bring home my GSD puppy early Feb. I currently own a Mastiff/golden doodle named Ace. He is quite used to his routine walks and daily trips to the dog park. Of course during the few months Maverick will not be joining us on these dog park adventures (still debating if the dog park will be the place for maverick... totally different topic)..My concern is after Ace is home from the dog park he will be bringing home a lot the germs and diseases that may be at the dog park. A friend of mine uses Clorox wipes on her dogs paws (she has a new puppy too) but I think that might be a little harsh for Ace's sensitive paws. 

Is there any other wipes or ideas that will be as effective as Clorox wipes but gentler on his paws? Or a cream to put on the paws so it doesn't dry his paws? I just want both dogs healthy and happy! 
:crazy:


----------



## brucebourdon (Jun 2, 2010)

Can you change the routine until the pup is up on its vaccinations?

Maybe take Ace on hikes or places where the odds are better?

If he only goes to the pet park occasionally, then the Clorox wipes might be tolerable. 

I was going to suggest the germ killing hand cleaner that seems to be everywhere now, but I think that might contain wood grain alcohol, probably not a good thing for Ace to be licking.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Clorox whipes will not protect your puppy against parvovirous as there is no bleach in them. Also, to clean up the area and kill parvo, you must let the bleach sit on it for about ten minutes and then rinse. Yes, much too harsh for paws, it would burn them -- if there was bleach in them.

We use chlorox wipes to clean out puppy ears. They are pretty safe, and they will stop a lot of germs. Puppies can get sick from more things than what they are vaccinated against. 

Evenso, I don't know if I would have one dog playing at a dog park when I had a vulnerable puppy at home. If the dam was UTD on vaccinations and the puppy had its first set of shots, it has a good chance with subsequent vaccinations to be safe. But I would probably keep both dogs away from areas likely to see lots of germs, pet stores, dog parks.


----------



## maverick_sablegsd (Dec 23, 2015)

Thank you! I am glad to hear the wipes are not so bad if I need to use them. I was not sure if this was something other people have been through or done. Looks like not a lot with the little replies. must be a no brainer. haha. :wild: I think when the new puppy arrives Ace may have to see less of the dog park and find another hobby for a little while. I would just die if he got sick.

Puppy and mama are/will be UTD on vaccines I just want to be extra cautious, sick puppies are no fun


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

And the wipes will not protect the dog from Parvo. 

Vaccines will not either, if the dog is vaccinated while under the dam's immune system -- vaccine does not make the puppy grow its own antibodies. It is individual when the puppy starts using its own immune system -- thus a series of shots. Also the shot needs a few days to grow the antibodies, so be careful with the pup-- don't take him to high volume dog traffic areas until several days after the second or even third set of puppy shots. Not sure about the other dogs bringing something home. People can track parvo home on their shoes if they visit a shelter.


----------



## brucebourdon (Jun 2, 2010)

Maverick_sablegsd

I think selzer meant they would not be helpful protecting against parvovirus.

Also, though I have no experience with it, parvo can be a lot worse than just making your puppy sick. There are posts here on it, one spoke how the breeder loaded their pups into their car, but before they reached the vet most had expired - only one ended up surviving! Very scary.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LuckyMe2G (Nov 19, 2015)

Parvo is serious stuff. About 5 years ago, we adopted a puppy (GSD/husky mix) from a shelter and we did not know that she had been exposed to Parvo. In less than 24 hours she went from healthy to not eating to bad diarrhea with blood in it. We rushed her to the vet but it was too late. 

We called the shelter and found out the entire litter had the same thing happen and none of them made it. 

Since then, we moved to a new house. We threw away EVERYTHING that we had bought for that puppy. I didn't want to go through that again, and Parvo can be hard to kill.

IMHO, I would do anything to prevent that in a puppy. Can you temporarily keep your older dog away from things that would expose the puppy?


----------

